# Maybe you can help



## HiKuality (Jun 24, 2010)

I bought a pup in rural SC. She didn't come with papers but I still had to have her, I love this bitch. She is Jeep x I have no idea... 
Both Dam and Sire have have red nose. Dam coat is Red Brindle, Sire is Red.
Red Brindle was extremely consistent throughout the litter, Maybe 6 out of 10.
I know enough to know that the Jeep in her blood is not responsible for that. 
I Know That Without Papers I'll Never Know For Sure, this is a long shot.
My question is Does anyone know of a line out there that produces red brindles to produce red brindles?? These dogs are Serious from body structure to their overall look weight height head chest... Clear Quality
I didn't ask him why such nice dogs didn't have papers, I used that opportunity to hustle price.
Can anyone give me feedback. I would love to find that red brindle line, with papers


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I may be wrong on this,but can't any line throw any color just depending on what's back in the ped?I mean IDK,but this is the first I'm hearing on only certain dogs throwing certain colors.But who knows,I've only been into the dogs for the past 3 years.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Your right any line can throw any color


----------



## HiKuality (Jun 24, 2010)

Thats what I was thinking. I had commented on the amount of red brindles there were because they dominated. He said that he breed them 3 times prior to my litter and every time it was the same thing.
That got me thinking that a Person, not Chance, made that happen.
Ohwell it's worth the ask!


----------



## HiKuality (Jun 24, 2010)

I was tired... I just re-read the replies on this post. TRUE, but Completely off the subject. It doesn't matter if any dog can produce any color at any given time. An Experienced breeder can manipulate his litters to favor either dam or sire through Inbreeding and Line breeding. The same exact way Every one of your favorite "CH" "GRCH" Show dogs were produced. 

I'll never understand Exactly why that Coat is Dominant in these dogs. You always expect the body, head, and overall size to be consistent throughout your litters but the coat to be so consistent.. 
Ohwell it's out there, I just need to find it.
Thanks anyway


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

you can study up on DNA and Genetics and this will give you a better insight to what you're looking for. It involves the dominant vs. recessive genes to conistantly produce the same coat color. Prime example, I'm mixed (father is black, mexican and Kickapoo Indian; mother is German, Italian, Swedish, Polish, French, Cherokee and Naragancet Indians)... my childrens' fathers are both of African-American Decent.. even though my oldest two daughters have a separate father than my baby girl does, they all look IDENTICAL! My blood obviously has the Dominant genes... I'll show you...








My ex-husband pinning on SSgt (me and our oldest daughter, Chenoá)








Me, as of August of '09 (both my parents are olive skinned with dark hair)








My oldest daughter, Chenoá, 7 yrs old








Aiyana, my middle daughter, 5 yrs old








Trinity, my baby girl at 11 mos old.








Robert, Trinity's father








Robert's son, Robert III, 10 yrs old, with my 3 girls. Robert's mother is mexican-american.

Not sure if this helps any.. but it should give you some kind of idea, lol. But, you can study up on genetics and DNA and see how it works for yourself. Sorry I can't be of more help, but I do hope you benefit from this, at least a little bit.


----------



## HiKuality (Jun 24, 2010)

Lol thank you, I like how you used humans as the example. Great pics, nice looking family!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

You're quite welcome! Glad I could be of some help! You're more than welcome to come chat in our chat room.. GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated if you'd like! You'll be given a random name, and you can click on your name to change it, add an avatar, or use one of the many that are provided, and I'll make you a member so you don't have to go thru it again the next time you log into chat. You don't have to register on xat either.. once I make you a member, you're good to go!


----------



## HiKuality (Jun 24, 2010)

Sounds good Thank you. I don't know if you guys will like me but i'll give it a try


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol..are you trying to access chat now?


----------



## HiKuality (Jun 24, 2010)

I am. I'm confused.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Click on the username that is randomly assigned to you when you login, change your name to your username here on the board, or whatever you want it to be, and then I can make you a member. You don't need to register to become a member.


----------



## HiKuality (Jun 24, 2010)

I did. I even typed in the chat box you never responded. I'll try it again


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

ok.. i didn't see it.. i tried private chatting with you.. i've made you a member now, you just need to change your name.


----------

